
API Reference with elasticlunr – JavaScript full-text search with great results - nader
https://api-reference.shutterstock.com/
======
nader
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/elasticlunr](https://www.npmjs.com/package/elasticlunr)

"Elasticlunr.js provides Query-Time boosting, field search, more rational
scoring/ranking methodology, fast computation speed and so on. Elasticlunr.js
is a bit like Solr, but much smaller and not as bright, but also provide
flexible configuration, query-time boosting, field search and other features."

